# Printer problems



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

My kodak esp office 2150 wont turn on. It does nothing, no powet light or anything. Any ideas ? Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Try another outlet and check the plug where it goes into the printer. 

If it isn't either of those, it won't be worth fixing.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Some older printers had replaceable fuses. Check your owner's manual.
.
.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Here is the manual. Can't find any reference to fuse in it. 

http://resources.kodak.com/support/pdf/en/manuals/urg01238/2100_AiO_xUG_GLB_en.pdf


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Its not the outlet as the green light on power pack on the cord lights up. I've unpluged it from the wall and unpluged it from printer with no results either. Havent tried to look for a fuse yet though. The manual pretty many ch just says make sure its pluged of in, not much other help.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It looks like the printer has a low voltage DC input. The pilot light might just detect AC power. If you have a meter you could check the output of the power supply unit (or have a similar spare power cord in a drawer like many technology owners).


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I could test the power but what is it supposed to be at ? At the printer entry point is it still AC or maybe been converted to DC ?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

DC. It'll say the voltage on the power brick. It may also say on the printer too. Printers are typically 12-18Vdc. 

Cheers!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It appears to be 36 volts. 
Available from amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/T-Power-Adapter-Office-7-1All-Printer/dp/B00GU7N0IG


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Its putting out about 35.6 volts


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

It just wont turn on. I suppose its junk, thats the way these electronic gizmos work.


----------

